# Williams Waterless Wash on TV



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

This has probably been posted before, but whilst channel surfing on Freeview I came across a shopping channel demonstrating 'Williams Waterless wash' (Ideal world), with good old Peter Simon presenting!

I know it's not aimed at enthusiast or those with detailing knowledge, but it did make me chuckle at the over the top hard sell on the 'amazing' 'easy' cleaning to bring back the shine and 'rejuvenation' of the paint!

It made be cringe watching the presenters use filthy rags (and MF cloths) in circular motions as it magically wipes away the dirt leaving a beautifully shiny finish...

... and inflicting even more swirl marks and scratches! Even more face palm was when they showed close ups under a floodlight of the finish showing awful swirl marks everywhere, as they profess to wax lyrical about the the results! 

:wall: :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Detailers see swirls, everyone else on the planet sees clean paint.

I am sure the product has been talked about on here before and from what I can remember it seemed to be liked


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I brought 5 litres of it when they had it on offer for around £15.00.

Not a bad product, doesn’t spray all that well due to its thickness.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got 2 litres I've had ages. Smells of chemicals that might not strip the paint but I'm sure it would strip anything else before leaving it's "10% carnauba" to shine through.:lol:

Harry


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Detailers see swirls, everyone else on the planet sees clean paint.
> 
> I am sure the product has been talked about on here before and from what I can remember it seemed to be liked


Absolutely, but when you 'know', you can't un-see it and i realise it's not the product that's causing them, it's the technique (and probably previous washing), but it was just amusing to me, especially with Peter 'Salesman' Simon's enthusiasm about it all (just doing his job).

All the TV shopping channels are like it, it's quite funny


----------

